# alternative to FBI fingerprints for background check and Visa requirements



## Farmgirl

Hi -

We are a family of four from the United States. My husband and I have applied with the Ministry of Education of Spain for the North American Teaching and Culture Assistant grant program, to be teaching assistants for the 2011-2012 school year. We will find out in about 1-week whether we have been placed into an autonomous region in Spain. 

As a new requirement for the Student Visa process, we are required to get an FBI criminal background check, which requires sending in the fingerprint cards. So far, the FBI automated machines have been unable to read my four submitted cards, because I have very light and 'non-distinct fingerprints', which make it very hard for the prints to be read and 'verified'. 

I have been in contact with my Consulate in San Francisco and they say that they will accept whatever the FBI allows. But the FBI does not make a recommendation to a government. It is up to a government to create an alternative (ie like a name check). So, I don't know what to do. I do know that at the FBI CJIS web page, they have a pdf document on how to order a name-check document, but it can only be requested by a legal authority, not an individual.

I just sent in five more cards, done at the crime lab department in the Oregon State Police. The technicians were doubtful they'd be good enough.

So -- I am seeking advise as to what my options are to get my student visa, so we can be teaching assistants in Spain.

I have learned that the FBI 'allows' name-checks, after two 'failed' fingerprint submissions, but the regulated entity (government/Consulate) must make the request. I forwarded an email to the Consulate, but to no avail.

Help...help....help....help....


----------



## Guest

First off, welcome to these boards! I've seen you over at the other one. 

Second, forget e-mailing the consulate. *Pick up the phone and call* - in your best Spanish of course! The quicker you learn to play the "burro-cracy" game well, the saner your stay in Spain will be for all. 

Best of luck. Try not to get stressed over the application process, it'll all work out!


----------



## xabiaxica

halydia said:


> First off, welcome to these boards! I've seen you over at the other one.
> 
> Second, forget e-mailing the consulate. *Pick up the phone and call* - in your best Spanish of course! The quicker you learn to play the "*burro-cracy*" game well, the saner your stay in Spain will be for all.
> 
> Best of luck. Try not to get stressed over the application process, it'll all work out!


:clap2: burro-cracy :clap2:

or even burro-crazy - stupid & stubborn


----------



## Farmgirl

halydia said:


> First off, welcome to these boards! I've seen you over at the other one.
> 
> Second, forget e-mailing the consulate. *Pick up the phone and call* - in your best Spanish of course! The quicker you learn to play the "burro-cracy" game well, the saner your stay in Spain will be for all.
> 
> Best of luck. Try not to get stressed over the application process, it'll all work out!


Well -- we did pick up the phone...and wait...and wait...and wait... only to be directly to somebody's full voice mail. Then, we did that again...and the same thing happened. For me, I got a 'live body' on the third try. I was told "we need the FBI fingerprint results"...and "you can send us an email with your situation". So that's what I did -- and haven't received any written response.

Then, my husband called and it took him about the same number of tries to get to a person. She told him "we will do whatever the FBI accepts". As my husband tried to explain what the FBI personnel told him, she said "I have a customer" and then hung up!

So -- that's why we're at a loss for what to do next.


----------



## Guest

Oh boy, an authentic experience to say the least. I'm sorry I can't help, as this is a new requirement this year. I'd imagine the consulate employees are "_hasta los... _eggs" of complaints about the FBI requirement.

I just got the requirements for a program I'll be applying to. Among the required documents is the dreaded FBI check. Now, let's see how I get this done while abroad


----------



## Brangus

Farmgirl said:


> As my husband tried to explain what the FBI personnel told him, she said "I have a customer" and then hung up!
> 
> So -- that's why we're at a loss for what to do next.


Try calling a consulate in another city and get their advice, if they pick up the phone.


----------



## Farmgirl

Brangus said:


> Try calling a consulate in another city and get their advice, if they pick up the phone.


That is a good idea. I did email every consulate. Two wrote me back and said "that's between you and your consulate" -- but actually calling another consulate and talking with a 'real body' (if they will talk with me) may get me a more sympathic ear.

In the meanwhile, I have submitted five more sets of cards to the FBI CJIS and my husband spoke with the FBI department that handles 'name-checks'. This is an acceptable alternative to the fingerprints, after two "failed" reads. However, an individual cannot request a name-check, only the entity that is requesting the fingerprints (i.e., the consulate). So - we plan on sending our consulate a letter, with the application for the name-check, with a pre-addressed envelope to the FBI name-check department, pre-stamped (sent certified mail) and hope that the consulate sends the request back to the FBI.

Good luck to you!


----------



## datagirl

Farmgirl said:


> That is a good idea. I did email every consulate. Two wrote me back and said "that's between you and your consulate" -- but actually calling another consulate and talking with a 'real body' (if they will talk with me) may get me a more sympathic ear.
> 
> In the meanwhile, I have submitted five more sets of cards to the FBI CJIS and my husband spoke with the FBI department that handles 'name-checks'. This is an acceptable alternative to the fingerprints, after two "failed" reads. However, an individual cannot request a name-check, only the entity that is requesting the fingerprints (i.e., the consulate). So - we plan on sending our consulate a letter, with the application for the name-check, with a pre-addressed envelope to the FBI name-check department, pre-stamped (sent certified mail) and hope that the consulate sends the request back to the FBI.
> 
> Good luck to you!


Hi Farmgirl,

I'm now stuck with the same "unreadable fingerprinting" situation. 

My husband and I have applied for an australian immigration visa. Whilst my fingerprints got FBI clearance, his came back as UNREADABLE even though I sent in two cards for him. 

I am eager to know how you resolved the issue. I too read in the FBI website that they do name checks but I was not sure of how to initiate the process.

Would immensely appreciate any information you could offer.

Thanks!


----------



## Calas felices

*Bureaucracy*

Look on the experience positively. At least you will know how to handle the frustration when you come across the functionarios - which you will!


----------



## Farmgirl

datagirl said:


> Hi Farmgirl,
> 
> I'm now stuck with the same "unreadable fingerprinting" situation.
> 
> My husband and I have applied for an australian immigration visa. Whilst my fingerprints got FBI clearance, his came back as UNREADABLE even though I sent in two cards for him.
> 
> I am eager to know how you resolved the issue. I too read in the FBI website that they do name checks but I was not sure of how to initiate the process.
> 
> Would immensely appreciate any information you could offer.
> 
> Thanks!


I had to continue to redo until I received a reliable set. I ended up doing two weeks of bagbalm lotion with my hands in cotton gloves, then found a local office who was so sympathetic that she did five sets of complete fingerprints, without charge, and voila -- it worked...


----------



## datagirl

Farmgirl said:


> I had to continue to redo until I received a reliable set. I ended up doing two weeks of bagbalm lotion with my hands in cotton gloves, then found a local office who was so sympathetic that she did five sets of complete fingerprints, without charge, and voila -- it worked...


Cool..Glad that it worked for you..Will try the same here and see how it goes for us. Thanks!


----------



## datagirl

Farmgirl said:


> I had to continue to redo until I received a reliable set. I ended up doing two weeks of bagbalm lotion with my hands in cotton gloves, then found a local office who was so sympathetic that she did five sets of complete fingerprints, without charge, and voila -- it worked...


Farmgirl,

I received my grant yesterday. I sent in about 8 sets of my husband's fingerprints(taken at different places) for resubmission. It worked.

Thanks for your support..


----------

